
Computer Vision – Realtime Product identifier app possible? - OrangeAlex
Hi, my friend and I were thinking of making our class project based on computer vision. Our idea functions just like Flow by Amazon but for getting relevant information eg. cellphones. You point the camera at a cellphone and it would find the exact model and provide relevant information about the phone. We were looking at a few free APIs offered by Google&#x27;s but it appears that it is works best for recognizing certain tags such as &quot;phone&quot; and &quot;white&quot;. We were wondering if this would be possible with the two of us having no experience in Computer Vision and having 4 months to create a reliable functional app. Is this idea too far fetched for us? Is this only possible for a team PhD students?? We&#x27;re looking for any advice we can get before attempt to get started.
======
stray
[https://catchoom.com/product/craftar/augmented-reality-
and-i...](https://catchoom.com/product/craftar/augmented-reality-and-image-
recognition/)

